# Winter hiking. 2 days. Need a partner(s).



## Tarpan (Jan 7, 2003)

Thinking about weekend in White mountains. Will be in NH friday evening. Whole Saturday and Sunday - for hiking.

Looking for interest trail. As one from variants : mt Chocorua with night on Liberty Cabin. I was once on Chocorua last summer, and I like this place.
Franconia Ridge or Presidential Range are also possible.

Need a partner(s). We can choose trail later.
I will go anyway, but preffer to have small team (as minimum one).

About myself: 27 year old male in good shape, big expirence, russian. 

Have a good hike.
Bye.


----------

